# First ever Sulcata eggs



## SulcataPardalis (Feb 6, 2012)

My female Sulcata laid her first clutch of nine eggs today. She has been pacing and trying to escape her shed for days. I relented yesterday and let her out in the near freezing UK temperatures and she started to dig a nest. I returned her to her shed, but placed her on her own in the nesting box, turned up the temperature a few degrees. I got home tonight to find nine perfect eggs buried.


----------



## dmarcus (Feb 6, 2012)

Very cool and congrats...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 6, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## ShadowRancher (Feb 6, 2012)

Congrats, good luck!


----------



## Jacob (Feb 6, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## tortuga_please (Feb 6, 2012)

Very cool. How long have you had her?


----------



## SulcataPardalis (Feb 7, 2012)

She is approximately 8yrs and 14". Thought she was a bit too small yet, but apparently not!


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 7, 2012)

Always exciting! Congrats!


----------



## jhstagg (Feb 9, 2012)

how warm did you keep her shed?


SulcataPardalis said:


> My female Sulcata laid her first clutch of nine eggs today. She has been pacing and trying to escape her shed for days. I relented yesterday and let her out in the near freezing UK temperatures and she started to dig a nest. I returned her to her shed, but placed her on her own in the nesting box, turned up the temperature a few degrees. I got home tonight to find nine perfect eggs buried.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 9, 2012)

jhstagg said:


> how warm did you keep her shed?



Hi jhstagg:

Won't you take a few moments to start a new thread in the "introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself?


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 9, 2012)

hi, what great news! i wish them good hatching. yipe!


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 12, 2012)

Very exciting! Good luck with them!


----------



## TORTOISEMAN1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Cool beans!


----------

